# Attic Conversion & Insurance



## jeny (18 Jan 2011)

Hi I have recently had my attic converted and as it does not meet building regulations I know it can be considered only as " floored storage space" anyway we are using it as another bedroom in the house and I was just wondering am I supposed to inform my Insurance company of this? Or the bank?

Prob a silly question but If something ever happened and I was not covered for not making the call, and knowing me that is when something does happen!


----------



## twofor1 (18 Jan 2011)

I phoned Allianz some years ago when I got my attic converted and asked this question, they advised I should just increase my building cover to reflect this.

Although not officially a room, they consider it an additional bedroom and would note this on my policy.

They said, having an attic conversion in no way effects my home insurance policy, all benefits and cover remain the same.

I asked them to put all that in an email which they did, I keep this email with my policy documents.

My bank knew about it, attic conversion and home improvements was the reason given on the application form for the top up mortgage that paid for it, they had no problem with it.

I would definitely mention it to your insurers.


----------

